# Update on Karen



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Karen is 1000% better.She got off ventilator yesterday morning and wants to go home.Getting out of the CCU today into a regular room.She is pretty weak after her 7 day nap.She is in good spirits and wanted a hamburger last night,but had to settle for potato soup and ice cream.

She was afraid to go back to sleep last night after her 7 day nap.

I can't say enough good about the Drs and nurses I'm blown away by everything they did and are doing for Karen.

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

That is great news Cy--- hope she gets to go home soon.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

How did I miss all this that's been going on with you Cy? I'm glad to read this now that she is getting better. I hope her recovery still keeps going!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We sure are happy to hear she is doing better!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to hear it. I imagine you'll sleep a damn sight better once she's out of the hospital. My wife was gone for almost two weeks with her Dad, first few nights kinda liked an empty bed, stretched out and took it all up, not so much after that. Think the first 3 or 4 days she was home we went to bed early and slept in as it was raining anyways,


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Prayer works.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

like Tony the Tiger says, that's GGRRRRRRRRRRRREEEAAATTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Prayer works.
> 
> Regards, Mike


one of the first things she said after wakeing up was

"I told you it pays to go to church"

The first thing she mouthed to me when still hand vent tube in was

"I want to go home"

We had a heck of time convincing her that was not happening in awhile.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> The first thing she mouthed to me when still hand vent tube in was
> 
> "I want to go home"
> 
> We had a heck of time convincing her that was not happening in awhile.


Sounds like somebody can be stubborn, a trait that is quite pronounced in my wife's family.

After her last open heart about the time they took away her magic button for pain meds she said she was ready to come home if all she was going to get was vicodin.

Tammy has another surgery coming up, just a minor one this time hopefully. Only has a few percent left on the battery before it's time to change the AICD, if just the unit needs changed it will be outpatient, if they need to change the unit and the leads a minimum of overnight then.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Great news indeed. Hope all goes well for you and Karen


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the update. Glad it was a GREAT update.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

<_<A week of sedation makes one very weak.1 week therapy per day under??I never realized it could take that much out of you.

Dr was in for morning rounds.Said she was doing good,WAY better then expected.They did keep warning us that she might not make it threw and to have a family member present at all times.

And this bugs the hell outta me a RN asked if they should treat her or just make her comfortable and let her die.WTF.I never seen that nurse again???And at the time they were not sure what was even wrong,they were presuming a blood clot when it was actually a bacteria in the lungs.Pseudmomas.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The RN has become so calloused about life and death that she is no longer a real nurse. I understand about the widespread devastating effects of cancer today, but one has to use more tact when dealing with families regardless of how much death one has seen. For many families this is a uncommon situation for them and not something they deal with on a regular basis.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That is great news Cy we will keep the prayers coming


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> The RN has become so calloused about life and death that she is no longer a real nurse. I understand about the widespread devastating effects of cancer today, but one has to use more tact when dealing with families regardless of how much death one has seen. For many families this is a uncommon situation for them and not something they deal with on a regular basis.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That probably explains it pretty well.Either that or she was the Grim Reaper.

I thought she explained things very poor,like you said especially to someone in distress.To say"The end results are the same" ""She is going to die either way"if they treated her or not,is very cold.I went back to her 2 more times to explain things and she was so negative it was unreal.A Dr showed up and had him explain all options,he explained things much better.If I wouldn't have done that some others thought that nothing more could done and didn't want to see her in misery.Just because the way the RN explained it.

Karen has gone threw a lot in the last 6 months but there is no way she wants to give up.I know that and will do what ever it takes to fulfill her wishes.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Just seeing this Cy.. Don't really know what's going on, but you saying she is getting better is indeed great news.

Like Mike said, Prayers work. Praying for Karen to continue to get better.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

AndyL said:


> Just seeing this Cy.. Don't really know what's going on, but you saying she is getting better is indeed great news.
> Like Mike said, Prayers work. Praying for Karen to continue to get better.


First of all,she is battleing cancer(breast cancer mestasis)Now she also got a bacterial infection in lungs(Pseudonamas)sp??Nasty shit!!!She is getting much better,but has a long ways to go.

Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Karen is to be released Monday after 28 days in the hospital and transferred to physical rehab center.Being sedated a week makes one very weak.I would of never thought this much but she will basically need to relearn to walk again.Hopefully the rehab goes fast .She will be closer to home now 15 miles vs 59.24 miles to the hospital.After the rehab center we are looking at some in home rehab or outpatient rehab we'll see what the Dr orders

thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers.

Cy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is great news Cy. You have been a rock for Karen in the most difficult of times......and just when she needed you the most.

Regards. Mike.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

First, so glad to hear the good news. Prayers will continue your way.

Yes, the nurses see that and can become calloused. But that is NO EXCUSE for that kind of behavior. I do hope you let the Dr. and hospital know about it. Might save another family making the wrong decision about a loved one.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Way to go Karen! It's an awesome day when wives get out of the hospital. Mine too spent a month in one about 12 years ago. I truly don't know how they handle it. Myself, i would be climbing the walls in a few days. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery so she can enjoy some of this beautiful summer.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good news. Glad your there for her and willing to fulfill her wishes. This kind of bond is hard to come by these days

I wish a speedy recovery for Karen

I have a saying I came up with that I live by "Enjoy every moment like it was your last"


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Great news. God bless you both. May the recovery be swift and complete.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Karen got to go for a 3 hr pickup ride today.Its been 32 days since she seen a cornfield or her horse.One of the first thing she commented on was the corn and how big it was,the last time she had seen corn it was 1' tall now it is tasseling.I took her home to see her horse.Then over to see her 2 grandsons new calves they just bought this week at sale barn.Then off to see her other gr kids.She then said she had a craving for steak so we decided to get some chislic to go from local bar.

she shows improvement every day buy still has a lot of rehab.She can't wait to get home for good.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That was some great therapy tell her we are all praying for her speedy recovery and home to ride that horse!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That sounds really encouraging Cy.....I can't wait to here you tell us that she is home. There just is not any place like "home".

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to hear it. And yah, a good nurse, or lack of one can make all the difference in the world.

Chislic?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Glad to hear it. And yah, a good nurse, or lack of one can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> Chislic?


Bite sized chunks of steak either fried on gridle or deep fat fried.


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Miss K and I think its great that Karen is getting so much better Cy.

Getting her out to see home and family is some of the greatest medicine there is.

I'll bet the horse got a big hug.lol.

Our thoughts and prayers are still with ya all.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

What's that yeller contraption in the background? Lol. Is that cobwebs all over it??? Just kidding my friend. That's a nice looking horse beautiful head and kind eyes!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nitram said:


> What's that yeller contraption in the background? Lol. Is that cobwebs all over it??? Just kidding my friend. That's a nice looking horse beautiful head and kind eyes!


Going to go blow some cobwebs out of it today. 

That's "Thunder" she is about 15 yrs old ,Arabian.She didn't care for me at first but we are buds now.And as you can see she likes Karen more then me.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't put a price on that kind of therapy. Daughters announced half an hour ago that the bull calf born in last nights storm is now named " thunder"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Bite sized chunks of steak either fried on gridle or deep fat fried.


South Dakota specialty. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chislic

Learn something new every day.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Great to hear. Getting out and seeing home and family etc will lift her spirits and be good motivation to push forward.

That has to be tough being away for so long. I have only been away from home for a couple days at a time when I was younger and got homesick badly. I dont think I could do it now I would worry myself to death that things arent being done right.


----------

